

SAW – Software Analysis Workbench Open-Sourced - tom_mellior
http://saw.galois.com/index.html

======
ivan_ah
Would formal verification work for a more involved, "entreprise-level", code
bases?

Also I imagine it would be fairly hard to verify code that depends on external
state (e.g. reads from a DB).

